

The Present of D - nkurz
http://www.jfbillingsley.com/blog/?p=53

======
antirez
This is a great article. For the first time I was exposed to what I'm going to
face if I write a serious project in D. It's a shame that the current
condition of D is of an environment that appears to be not ready for prime
time.

------
zokier
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=911858>

previous discussion, includes this link

------
chmike
I'm waiting for an IDE and toolchain equivalent to Qt which is impressive.
This would trigger the mutation of the masses.

~~~
chipsy
I understand it was meant as metaphor, but the idea of an IDE and toolchain
that could cause millions of people to spontaneously start changing their
genetic code is quite amusing :)

